# Shark Bait Rigging Videos



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Got a request for some information on rigging shark baits.

Here is a video of rigging a small ray. This is a scaled down version of how we rig a big one. 

Deaver

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/photoalbum/albums/userpics/StingrayRiggingExample.wmv


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Here is a mullet rigging video. 

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/shark-fishing-pictures/mullet-rigging.wmv


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Good info, I sometimes rig my mullet in a similar way. The sting ray vid was really cool though.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

We use a t handle device made with rebarb, the end of the handle is pointed with

a small barb cut into it to hold the leader. If you pierce the mullet or any whole fish 

through the mouth run the point out around the anal cavity hook the leader and pull 

the t handle back through the fish. the leader comes out the mouth and nothing is 

exposed and there is less puncture holes in the bait for the crabs and small fish to 

feed on. Just some old school tactics we used years ago . As I stated in theAustralian 

Shark fishing thread It probably would'nt hurt to tape up the hook and use plastic coated leader 

material to keep the fish from tastin metal. They will drop the bait I've seen it happen a lot.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

great videos and information, thanks for posting


----------

